# Best CC/Home For $400



## dkendall (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase my first handgun real soon but I don't wanna break bank doing it :smt1099. I'd like to keep the price in the $300 to $400 range. This will be used for CC and Home Defense. From looking around I have got some ideals but for some reason I can't come to a conclusion just yet. I'd like to have some type of .40 cal. So far I've got my eyes on a Kahr CW40 or a Taurus 24/7 Pro Compact. Both of these handguns I should beable to get around $350. Something else I may consider is a Glock which I could get for $450. A 9mm would be fine also, kel tec possibly? Any ideals of suggestion would be a great help.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Of those three I would spend the extra $100 bucks and get a Glock 23 or 27. Kahrs are good guns, I would personally stay away from Taurs 24/7 pros. They millpro that I had about year ago was crappy, and I had numerous issues with. 

But I would go shoot all three, and get which one feels best; except for a Taurus auto. :smt023


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

You can buy Glock 22 police trade-ins for $350 over at Buds. Without a doubt best bang for your buck deal right now. Fantastic gun at a fantastic price. I just wish it were in 9mm...

You can also find other used Glock's for around $400 as well. I think the G19 is a GREAT carry piece. You can also find XD's in that price range.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree.

Shop hard for a used Glock, XD, or... never mind, you won't find an M&P there used yet. Maybe.

Persoanl opinion is 9mm over 40, but that's mine.

JW


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The 9mm is less expensive to shoot.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

You could find any Bersa from .45 down to .380 for under $400


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Steyr M40-A1 (or M9-A1), $340 (I think) from CDNN.


----------



## dkendall (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I just remember that the holidays are coming up and I get a bonus from work. So the $500 - $600 dollar range shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im in a similar situation your in, looking for a gun and asked almost the exact same question and got a lot of good responses, heres the link to the thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16194

I came up with a good list from this thread, now all i need to do is get to a range that will let me rent some guns and see what i like.

hope this helps!


----------

